# Powerade Ion4 Boost packets



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So there is a man in my neighborhood who is a football coach for a local high school. We are nothing but vague acquaintances but his oldest son and my oldest son are friends. Yesterday the boys came over with a gallon freezer bag PACKED with what looked like little drink mix packets. Only they were not drink mixes, they were boosters FOR drink mixes (or premixed sport drinks). Powerade ion4 Boost to be specific. Apparently the high school is sent several boxes of Powerade stuff every year and the coaches hand 'em out for free to the athletes. There was quite a bit left over and so my son said I might want some, hence the large bag being delivered to my kitchen. There is not a lot info on this stuff other than a scrap of paper that said this:



> POWERADE Ion4 Boost (10.66g), electrolyte blend plus glucose. Add to any 20 fl oz POWERADE. POWERADE ION4 Boost ®helps replenish four electrolytes lost in sweat. It's formulated with a 6% carbohydrate solution (w/v) to help provide energy to working muscles and vitamins B3, B6 & B12 to help support energy metabolism.


Here is what I could find for nutritional information:

25 calories, 24 mg of calcium, 540 mg of potassium, 1,000 mg of sodium, 6 g of gluclose and 12 mg of magnesium per packet.

So I figured what the heck I will add them to my preps. Seems like it might not be a horrible thing to add to my homemade MRE's either. Apparently there is 2-3 boxes the size of a microwave in their garage and if I want more I can have more (for free). Thoughts?


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

What a nice little gift to be delivered to you!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Thoughts?


Share the wealth?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Have you tried it?*

One time I bought something similar at Costco for my daughter who is fairly athletic. After a short period of time she informed me that she got headaches from it. It is long gone, but it had an artificial sweetener, which I think was aspartame.

I would consider purchasing some because I like the nutritional component, but I see that you can buy it on ebay, 500 packets for almost $150.

I recently got some instant coffee from someone from Craigslist that I knew was going into my preps, but I had to try it first. It is not the best coffee I've had, but on a cold day with nothing else, I will drink it.

I want to know how it works out for you.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I really need more drink mixes in my preps. Been thinking about it randomly over the past week. Let me know how you like em.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

These things could be used on their own but they are basically some sugar, salt and vitamins. You know how a Powerade (or Gatorade) is a little sweet but not super sweet? Well these things bridge the gap a little. They make those drinks a little sweeter but not overpoweringly so and are supposed to help with hydration and replacing some energy / electrolytes. My homemade MRE's all contain 2-4 drink mixes, usually Great Value brand (almost) sugar free packets. I added them more to help with the taste of filtered lake water or boiled river water. But now I will add a couple of these Boosts for ever drink mix. Might as well be getting some vitamins and energy with my beverage. 

Plus I like the fact the my boy saw them and immediately thought "Dad might want these for our preps!" but never said a word about that to his friend, just that we drink a lot of Powerade and could use some. Someone just got one step closer to getting the ATV he wants so badly.


----------

